# What's Your Next Piranha Going To Be?



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm going to start a business here in the near future and would like to get a feel for what everyone would like to see more of, or at least purchase in the next few months as to get an idea of what to possibly bring in from other countries! I hope this poll will help me with a few tough decisions that I'll be faced with here shortly. Thank You for your answers in advance!

P.S. If I missed something, or left one out, please type it so that I can add it, thankyou!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

haha in the near future when my family buys a house and when i have the basement...im planning to have every damn Piranha species avaiable on the market....within reasonable prices \ room i have in the basement haha...thats my goal haha


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanx guys, keep the votes coming please!


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Geryi would be nice


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Toss up between a black mask elongatus, and a gold spilo


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I say big manny's,rhoms and geryi's


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I voted spilopleura/macalatus, although I really like the compressus and eigenmanni as well.

Good luck with your new business.


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Any mannys over 5or6 inch would be great


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

big manny, or compressus.
or just rhom.


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

baby rhom...


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

I'd love to get a Geryi if I can find a good price on one... hint hint


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

I wanna manueli, love the look of them. anyone know the average size in captivity? i know they get pretty big wild.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> I wanna manueli, love the look of them. anyone know the average size in captivity? i know they get pretty big wild.


I think they usually max out at 7-9" or so?


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

i thought those things got huge?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> i thought those things got huge?


In the wild yes, but very rarely do they in captivity. I myself have not seen one raised to over 6.5", unless it was caught larger than that. That's not saying that they won't exceed that size. That particular Manny was bought at 4" I believe, and raised to 6.5 and then sold, so who knows what happened after that. I really don't know all that much about the species, perhaps there is someone else with more experience that could verify this?


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

how sad. what to your knowledge is the largest piranha grown in captivity? Rhom?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> how sad. what to your knowledge is the largest piranha grown in captivity? Rhom?


Piraya


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Purple spilo (hopefully today) I'll be back in the P world


----------



## datsetup (Jun 3, 2005)

rhom!!!!! i had one it died on me so i would like to try it again...but spilo would be a good choice too


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> how sad. what to your knowledge is the largest piranha grown in captivity? Rhom?


Piraya
[/quote]

pacu


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> how sad. what to your knowledge is the *largest piranha* grown in captivity? Rhom?


Piraya
[/quote]

pacu








[/quote]

He said Piranha









Lay off those drugs they gave you at the hospital Corey!









J/p man lol


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> how sad. what to your knowledge is the *largest piranha* grown in captivity? Rhom?


Piraya
[/quote]

pacu








[/quote]

He said Piranha :rasp:

Lay off those drugs they gave you at the hospital Corey!









J/p man lol
[/quote]


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

doh


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

i didnt even catch that...


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

With the newest addition of the shoal I've gotta go with Ternetzi right now. I'd love to have an all-Tern shoal some day.

Btw, good luck B rodgers.


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

Elongs rule so aggressive


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

manny's and geryi's


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

thankyou for all of your input! I really do appreciate it. It's given me a new direction in choosing the first country I choose to "try" a shipment from. Keep the votes coming! I'll be able to figure out what's to come in the near future!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> thankyou for all of your input! I really do appreciate it. It's given me a new direction in choosing the first country I choose to "try" a shipment from. Keep the votes coming! I'll be able to figure out what's to come in the near future!


no bias on my part. but... if you import venezusla i think you'll be quite the polular importer


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks like Brazilian Piranhas have the lead waaay out ahead of any other country...very interesting...keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

im going for an ELONG but if i cant get a tank with the room ill need im going to get a few reds maybe pygos


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Eigenmanni and im the only one that voted for it.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Marginatus....sweet fish. Second choice would be an irritan or rhom!

Jay


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Excellent, keep 'em commin guys!


----------



## p's (Feb 3, 2006)

B. Rodgers said:


> I'm going to start a business here in the near future and would like to get a feel for what everyone would like to see more of, or at least purchase in the next few months as to get an idea of what to possibly bring in from other countries! I hope this poll will help me with a few tough decisions that I'll be faced with here shortly. Thank You for your answers in advance!
> 
> P.S. If I missed something, or left one out, please type it so that I can add it, thankyou!


i'll go for pygo's family because you can mix them in the same tank,watch them hunt together. it's boring to watch just one fish on the tank, no thrill on it........... location ROGER?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I put down RHOM. Namely because there's one at my store that I'm interested in and will hopefully be bringing home this weekend. But it comes down to what is available to me. And for how much... I have no interest in spending hundreds of dollars on a piranha.

After this I'll most likely be looking at a shoal of red bellies if I delve further into piranhas.


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

neeeeeeeeeeeed braaaaaanndtii


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Location: Lincoln, Nebraska 68506


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Irritan all the way.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i agree with the irritan...so f*cking nuts. woulda bought one, but the lfs was asking 150 bucks for a 4"er. arg. i aint spendin no 150 bucks on a fish. lol.


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Irritan all the way


----------



## Chong (Dec 25, 2005)

piraya


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Irritan, Cariba, Vinny Rhoms in Vennezuela
Geryi, Piraya, Rhoms in Brazil

Hmmm.....?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Tanks tommorow right B?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> i agree with the irritan...so f*cking nuts. woulda bought one, but the lfs was asking 150 bucks for a 4"er. arg. i aint spendin no 150 bucks on a fish. lol.


your lfs actually had an irritans in stock? They have a killer piranha inventory or is this just a fluke?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> i agree with the irritan...so f*cking nuts. woulda bought one, but the lfs was asking 150 bucks for a 4"er. arg. i aint spendin no 150 bucks on a fish. lol.


your lfs actually had an irritans in stock? They have a killer piranha inventory or is this just a fluke?
[/quote]

If it is the same LFS I am thinking of, then yes they do (or at least they did last I was there). Thier stock is ok, not the best. Usually if I want something I will call ahead of time and have them get it for me.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If I'd get another piranha:
- first choice: Manueli
- second choice: Spilopleura


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

approved and bumped.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

how bout some small baby terns? plannin a shoal the near future.


----------



## EASTBAYAREA (Dec 31, 2005)

2ND the Eigenmanni!!


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

rhom or a shoal of elongs


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

tnpeter said:


> rhom or a *shoal of elongs*


how many thousands of gallons tank are you thinking about?

1. irritans' (plural)
2. marganitus
3. altuvei
4. eigenmanni


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Piraya for sure


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Geryi for sure, i had all kind of pygos already.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

geryi if i can find any and afford them or else a manny if i find another one and can afford it.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Baby piraya!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

hopefully a new rhom


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

caribe, they were my first and they died due to a variety of issues.......

i am stocking up on tanks now................

i'll have 20 please.......................


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I voted Irritan. Also if and whenever i get rid of my 2 cariba that will free up 2 more tanks for a S. Brandtii and hopefully a Pristobrycon Maculipinnis.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Elong commin soon I hope.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks Like I'll Have The Following Piranhas In On Or Around April 15th...

Elongatus
Rhombeus
Nattereri
Sanchezi
Altuvei
Brandtii
Compresus
Hollandi (Not Sure If This Is Correct Yet)


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

mine will be a nice big rhom :laugh:

ian


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

B. Rodgers said:


> Looks Like I'll Have The Following Piranhas In On Or Around April 15th...
> 
> Elongatus
> Rhombeus
> ...


No Geryi?


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

will u have caribe?


----------



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

Irritan or







Elong.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Mettle said:


> I put down RHOM. Namely because there's one at my store that I'm interested in and will hopefully be bringing home this weekend. But it comes down to what is available to me. And for how much... I have no interest in spending hundreds of dollars on a piranha.
> 
> After this I'll most likely be looking at a shoal of red bellies if I delve further into piranhas.


I got my 'next piranha'. A cool lil' rhom.









Now I guess I have to pick another?

I'm thinking about a shoal of pygos. Most likely just regular red bellies. Get them SUPER tiny (like the size of dimes) and grow 'em out.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Geryi = Brazil
Cariba = Vennezuela


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

the lfs in my town must be ordering thru the same guy as you. they have hollandi on ocassion and they are always either rhom or sanchezi.

today i saw a 3" "hollandi" which was simply a rhom for $80


----------



## cooljr (Dec 16, 2005)

Rhom a BIG Rhom would be nice


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah, I think sometimes they go out fishing and just end up classifying the fish incorrectly. They really dont know what they've got. So that will have to be determined once I have them in my posession. I'll post some pics to see what they "really" are!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> Yeah, I think sometimes they go out fishing and just end up classifying the fish incorrectly. They really dont know what they've got. So that will have to be determined once I have them in my posession. I'll post some pics to see what they "really" are!


i know you havent got them in yet but do you have any idea on sizes??? and prices???

be sure to post some pics dude







i wish someone in canada had an operation like you do. well someone in ontario at least.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Yeah, I think sometimes they go out fishing and just end up classifying the fish incorrectly. They really dont know what they've got. So that will have to be determined once I have them in my posession. I'll post some pics to see what they "really" are!


i know you havent got them in yet but do you have any idea on sizes??? and prices???

be sure to post some pics dude







i wish someone in canada had an operation like you do. well someone in ontario at least.
[/quote]

It's been attempted in Canada before and always seems to fail and fall through. Never good results. Simply because the demand isn't there.

What would be useful is someone with the connections to make it happen. That way if people wanted to order in a box or two of fish then they could do so.

I've started to make a few of these connections. With suppliers, transhippers, etc. But it's still a little bit sketchy. And I don't have anywhere to store the fish in the interim. Nor do I personally have the desire to start importing anything... More trouble than it's worth, in my opinion.

A friend of mine might start bringing in some discus once he has his system set up in the basement. (A few 75s, a bunch of 20s, a bunch of 10s and a 300+ gallon pond.) He asked me to go in on it with him - but we'll see when the time comes.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Personally, I'd get a manny just because they look good.

If I can't find one, I might try a group of geryi.


----------

